# What brand/clor lipstick is K. Michelle wearng? (Love & Hiphop ATL)



## Candice Clark (Jun 27, 2013)

I have fallen in love with this color but I cant find it.  Please help.  Also, I just started wearing lipstick and some of it doesn't go on well.  Is there anything I can base my lips with to get better coverage?  I use MAC.  Don't know if that means anything just wanted to add.  I'm open to any brand.


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 28, 2013)

Candice Clark said:


> I have fallen in love with this color but I cant find it.  Please help.  Also, I just started wearing lipstick and some of it doesn't go on well.  Is there anything I can base my lips with to get better coverage?  I use MAC.  Don't know if that means anything just wanted to add.  I'm open to any brand.


  It looks like it can be similar to MAC's heroine lipstick or MAC's strong woman lipstick.   As for coverage it depends on the finish of the lipstick. example: if u use mac but u buy a Glaze, or Lustre finish theres little to no coverage there really. Somethig like Mattes, satins, or Amplified cremes will give u way more coverage


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 28, 2013)

does look like strong women, I don't know tweet her and ask her


----------



## Candice Clark (Jun 28, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> does look like strong women, I don't know tweet her and ask her


 
  	Thanks Ladies.  I tweeted her and she didn't reply.  I'll try Strong Woman and Heroine.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 2, 2013)

Candice Clark said:


> Thanks Ladies.  I tweeted her and she didn't reply.  I'll try Strong Woman and Heroine.  Thanks!!!


  	Try tweeting @themuaalex. I don't know if she does K. Michelle's makeup but if she doesn't, she probably knows who did it and can find out what it is for you.


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 2, 2013)

Candice Clark said:


> Thanks Ladies.  I tweeted her and she didn't reply.  I'll try Strong Woman and Heroine.  Thanks!!!


  	Just wanted to let you know Strong Woman and Heroine were limited colors they are no longer available but someone might be selling on ebay just be prepared to pay a grip.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *boujoischic* 



Just wanted to let you know Strong Woman and Heroine were limited colors they are no longer available but someone might be selling on ebay just be prepared to pay a grip.



  Also, check the clearance section in this forum.


----------



## MissTT (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like Strong Woman to me, too. Candice - try using MAC's Prep + Prime Lip under your lipsticks to help with application and longevity.


----------

